# Star Forts - Ukrainian Constellation



## JWW427 (Jan 8, 2021)

This video examines a lot of earthen forts in the Ukraine that have long walls with angles in them.
To me it strongly illustrates the theory that many star forts had something to do with agriculture, perhaps amplification of telluric energy for crop yields and soil health. Plus irrigation.
The Ukrainian ones sometimes have no entrances, and seem to have had no military structures within them. The locations suggest that most were not in a position that was strategic in a military sense.
The long lines with angles and squares and barbs remind me of electrical circuit diagrams. The "Barbed canals."
The shapes along these irrigation canals may have had an effect on the water––its movement, energetic quality, oxygenation, and purity.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guSgpr4dxzs_


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 8, 2021)

Given their shape, it seems obvious to me that those objects were indeed related to energy harvesting/spreading. My guess is that they used to form grids, which in their turn could be turned into powerful (ether) energy systems, which could be utilized for various purposes, both civilian and military.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 8, 2021)

Out of all the Russian conquered territories Ukraine has the highest star fort population, they are also the most decayed/destroyed.

Don't know when it went but either the crimean war or in between the first and second WWs but may have been as far back as the 1812 as a few Russians think this was nuked around that time and caused the mini ice age, i am still on the fence with this one and have to read more.

Funnily enough the territory next door(Rostov) has the highest number of WOW lines, and you want roads going to your breadbasket as the Ukraine was often referred to.

There are also lots of blast craters and where the Russian bombardment/nuke theory comes from.

https://wakeuphuman.livejournal.com/1116.html


----------



## conductor (Jan 9, 2021)

'Star Fort' has a catchy name, but clearly not all star forts are the same. In person I have visited a few star forts, and underneath the armor and battlements I am not convinced they were forts in the traditional sense at all. I would like to visit some of the earthen ones. I have no particular insights into their real uses. However, it is nice to dream about a unified realm where high tech structures work with the land, water and humans.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 9, 2021)

conductor said:


> 'Star Fort' has a catchy name, but clearly not all star forts are the same. In person I have visited a few star forts, and underneath the armor and battlements I am not convinced they were forts in the traditional sense at all. I would like to visit some of the earthen ones. I have no particular insights into their real uses. However, it is nice to dream about a unified realm where high tech structures work with the land, water and humans.



They come in so many shapes and sizes its hard to grasp the overall complexity of them worldwide.
The earthen ones are important because I believe most of those never saw much combat or were designed for such.
The big ones near cities were fortified with masonry and more outer rings of angled defenses.


----------

